# The CEOR Example Solve Thread



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

EDIT: All methods following the general steps of CEOR are welcome in this thread. This includes (but is not limited to) Noah's CP Block 2.0, Briggs, YruRU, and any similar CP 1st solving methods beginning with CPEO223.

I have trouble with CP recognition and maintenance, so I figured a thread of example solves would help me.
Maybe they'll help someone else too.

I'll start. I tried to heavily comment my thinking process throughout.

SCRAMBLE: F2 L' B' L2 D L2 D L B D2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2

Advanced tracing
Beginner's 2GLL
[58 STM]

x' // inspection
// DFL and DLM solved
B // DBL solved
E // to make tracing easier
// #5 in corner #1 & #6 in corner #2
// tracing from corner #2 -> #3 -> #6 -> #4 (Diamond - CW)
// 1-4-2-3
U2 F' U' F // CP-line
// CP-line: 6 (counting the E move)
E u' R E R E // extension to FB
r2 // pEO - orienting DF & DB
// pEO extension: 7
// DR, BR, and all U edges are bad
R r U2 r U' r' U' r2 U r // fix edges
r U2 r // solve DB & DF
// EOBF: 12
U R2 // solve BR pair
U' S' U2 S // solve DRM
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // LS
// F2L: 14
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL: Anti-Sune
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL: U
U2 // AUF
// 2GLL: 19

NEXT:
R B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F' L B F' D' F2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 28, 2021)

@CuberStache this thread is for you


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F' L B F' D' F2 U


I finally know how to do CP!!!: 69 STM
y //inspect
u2 B2 //Line bc idk DFL unsolved CP yet
R //5 and 6 are friends
//swap UBR and UBL
F R F' //CP
U' u' R' u' R2 U R' U' R' u2 r U r2 U' r //pEO Extension
R r' U' R U r R' //EO
R U r U2 r' //DFM
U2 R U R2 U R' U' R' U R U' R' U R //F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2//2GLL look 1 and 2 cancelled

Next: U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U L' D2 R2 U' L B' R' U' F D'


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U L' D2 R2 U' L B' R' U' F D'


x y2 // DBL + DL
// Mentally swap DFL with DBR since DBR contains the piece that belongs in DFL
// Tracing is now a trivial circlet, UBL-UBR-DFR-DBR
// 2-3, DBR swaps with DFR
R2 U R F' // CPLine
u R E r R U' R u2 r2 // pEO Ext
r U R' U r' // EO
R2 U' r2 // BF
R U2 R2 U' R' // Square
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 // 2GLL

NEXT: L U2 F2 R' D R L2 U F' U2 F L2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L U2 F2 R' D R L2 U F' U2 F L2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R



YruRU sounds like a really good OH method honestly.

Here's that scramble, solved with YruRU, hopefully good:

D R D2 U2 R U x z' // CP-Line
r' U2 R' u R2 U' R u2 // pEO Ext
r U r R' U' R U r U' r U' R2 U r2 // EOBF
U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U' // 2GLL

Next: L2 F2 U L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L B U F2 R' F L' B2 F


----------



## tsmosher (May 30, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 F2 U L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L B U F2 R' F L' B2 F



So, here is one place I get confused with how to proceed.

Let's say I start:
z' y B

#5 in #1. #6 in #6. #4 in #2. Lightning bolt tracelet going 2-4-3-5. Tracing it out, I get a CP of 4-3-2-1, i.e. 3-2.

Now, what is the best way to do a diagonal swap on the U face?

By corollary, what is the best way to do a diagonal swap on the R face?

Thanks...


----------



## Cuberstache (May 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> So, here is one place I get confused with how to proceed.
> 
> Let's say I start:
> z' y B
> ...


You don't need to do a diagonal swap on the U face in this case. Simply F R F' after your moves. But in the event that you do, you can do R F R F', R' F' U' F, or R2 F' U F depending on which one affects the DL edge more favorably. A diagonal swap on the R face means there's a swap pair in UFL and UBL, so do a U move to set it up to any one of the standard triggers.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 31, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 F2 U L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L B U F2 R' F L' B2 F


y // Going for yellow/red corners
// Mentally swap DFL and DBR since the corner that belongs in DFL is in DBR
// Inverted V circlet, tracing goes DFR -> UFL -> UBR -> UBL, results in 3-1
// Need to swap DFR with DBR
R2 F f // CPLine
U r U r2 u' r E' // pEO Ext
r U2 r' U' R2 r U' r' // EO
R' U r2 // BF
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' // F2L on top
z' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

NEXT: L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R' D' B R F D L F R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 6, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R' D' B R F D L F R'



I am trying to contribute to this thread but I am stuck here too.

x2 y' //inspection
//#5 in #1. (Odd.)
//#6 in #2.
//(Already friends.)
//Trace circlet: #3 > #4 > #5 > #6
//Yielding: 4-2-1-3


Spoiler: This part was wrong.



//Case 2-1: Swap #1 & #2

U' // moving #1 & #2 to #1 & #4
F' U' F // swap #1 & #4

// CP is not solved!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I am trying to contribute to this thread but I am stuck here too.
> 
> x2 y' //inspection
> //#5 in #1. (Odd.)
> ...


You have the direction correct and everything but you should end up with 2-3. I think you just misnumbered the corners.

Edit: What I originally wrote is incorrect; 2-1 is the correct tracing but the corners that need to be swapped are the ones that belong in 1 and 2, not the ones there now.


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 9, 2021)

So I've come up with a slightly better way of recognizing CP if you are color neutral:

Look at the side and back colors of DBL first.

Next, find the 2 corners which have neither of these colors.
(These will be #4 and #5.)

Next, find the other bottom corner (by looking for the other corner containing your triplet's bottom color).
(This will be #6.)

From here, figure out your tracelet, and trace your corners.
(The one matching DBL's side color only is #1.)
(The one matching both of DBL's colors is #2.)
(The one matching DBL's back color only is #3.)

I have some more ideas on simplifying the tracelet concept, but they are not fully fleshed out yet.



tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R' D' B R F D L F R'
> 
> x2 y' //inspection
> //#5 in #1. (Odd.)
> ...



// YRUru-c

// 45 STM
F R F' // CP-line (3)
u' r' u U2 // pEO extension (4)
M U' M U' R2 U' r2 // EO+pseudo-BF (7)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R2 // pair 1 (8)
U' R' U2 R U' R' // pair 2 (6)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (10)
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 // 4c (7)

Next: R F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' U' L U2 B2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' U' L U2 B2 R2 F2 U'


y' x // yellow/red corners are one move away
F2 // Imagine this move done to solve the corners. After that we have 5 in 6 and 6 in 1, lightning bolt circlet backwards
// Trace positions 5-3-4-2, results in 2-1
// 5 can swap with 3. This swap pair is in locations 5 + 6 so the other swap pairs are in 1 + 3 and 2 + 4
// The edge is in a pretty bad position but we can solve it with CP at the same time by using an inefficient swap pair, see actual solution

y' x // Inspection
F2 r2 U f' U' F // CPLine (6/6)
u2 r2 R' U r u2 // pEO Ext. (6/12)
R U M' U' M' // EO (5/17)
U' R U' M2 // BF (4/21)
U2 R' U2 R // Square (4/25)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (7/32)
U R U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R' U R U2 // 2GLL (21/53)

NEXT: D B' R' B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 B' R2 U L U2 B2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 18, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D B' R' B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 B' R2 U L U2 B2 R



(51 STM)

y // DFL and DBL solved; 6 in position 1; 5 in position 5; 4 in position 4

// 26351 --> (add 4) --> 246351 --> (remove 1 and 5) --> 2463 tracelet

// 23 case --> (U'123) --> possible swaps: 1/4 2/5 3/6
// 5 in position 5; 2 in position 6

R2 // move them to positions 3 and 4
F' U F // swap them with F' U F (U312 swaps 3/4 1/5 2/6)
R U2 S' // solve DL
// CP line complete! (7)

r u' R u2 // solve belt (4)
U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M U2 M' // EOBF (10)
R2 U2 R' S' U2 S R // Beginners TDR 1 (7)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // finish LS (8)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (8)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7)

next: R' L2 B' D2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R D' B D2 F L' R U


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' L2 B' D2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R D' B D2 F L' R U


47 STM
y2 z // white/orange corners one move away
// Imagine an F' move done
// Easy circlet, 5 in 1 and 6 in 2, traces positions 3-4-5-6, results in 3-1
// 5 can swap with 1, currently in 1/5, which means swap pairs are also in 2/6 and 3/4
// F R' F' will swap the corners and cancels with the first move. Then just solve the edge.
R' F' R S2 // CPLine
M' u R' U r' u2 // pEO Ext.
r U2 r' U' R2 r U' r' // EO
U2 r2 // BF
U R' U R U R2 U' R U R' U' // F2L on top
z' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U // 2GLL

NEXT: U2 F2 D2 L B' D2 L' F U' F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 19, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 D2 L B' D2 L' F U' F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2



YruRU-c
(56 STM)

z'
// #5 and #6 almost friends in positions #3 and #6.
// tracelet (with corner #5 in position #6 after R): 5421
// corner #4 in position #1.
// 32 case
// corner #1 in DFL (have to swap #1/#3)
// corner #3 in position #5. DFL in position #2.
U' R U' // corner #3 in position #3. DFL in position #4. (F2 away from being solved)
F2 // CP-line! (4)
u' r' M2 u R // 3QB (5/9) - to make EO easy to spot: 3rd belt edge in BR - last belt edge in UF
M U r U M' U r' // EO (7/16): M U M' --> R U R' --> r U r'
U2 R U // BR pair (3/19)
R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair (7/26)
U M' U2 M // insert UF edge into DF (4/30) - finishes pseudo-BF
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // OCLL (13/43)
U S' U2 S // solve DR edge (4/47)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // L6EP (9/56)

Next: R' F' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R D' R' D2 U2 L' B' L U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R' F' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R D' R' D2 U2 L' B' L U'


y // White/orange corners already solved
// 5 in 2, 6 in 6: arrowhead circlet
// Trace 2-1-4-5, results in 2-1
// 5 can swap with three, currently in 2/4, so other swap pairs are 1/3 and 5/6
// I'll use the 1-3, setting them up with R' to solve the edge with the CP
R' U' f' U F // CPLine (5/5)
R u U r R2 U' R' u2 // pEO Ext. (8/13)
M' U' r // EO (3/16)
U' R U r2 // BF (4/20)
U R' U R U R U2 R // Square (8/28)
U' R U R' // F2L (4/32)
U2 R U R' U' R' U R U R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 // 2GLL (21/53)

Long 2GLL but otherwise very good

NEXT: B' U D B2 L' D R' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 21, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B' U D B2 L' D R' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D F'



This scramble feels a bit like cheating.

y2 x' // F solves DFL in this orientation
F // #5 and #6 almost friends in positions #5 and #4 respectively.
R' // After R'-- making #5 and #6 friends-- #5 in position #6.
// (So the tracelet is reversed.) Tracelet: 4321.
// #4 in position #1. 
// 12 case. CP solved! (First time I've gotten this case.)

u R2 U2 R' u2 R // 3QB (8)

// BR belt edge in BR
// FR belt edge in UB
// 2 bad edges: DR UL

U' r U R U r // EO (6/14)
R U2 R' U R2 // dFR (5/19)
r' U2 r // finish pseudo-BF (3/22)
U' L E2 L' U2 L E2 L' // solve BR edge/pair (8/30)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (10/40)
M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U // L6EP (8/48)

NEXT: D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D R F U B2 D' B' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D R F U B2 D' B' R'


@CuberStache pls explain
y //inspection
//6 in 3, 5 in 2, 4 in UFL so I mentally swap 4 and UFL
//
R U' F r U S' //(Not)CPLine


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @CuberStache pls explain
> y //inspection
> //6 in 3, 5 in 2, 4 in UFL so I mentally swap 4 and UFL
> //
> R U' F r U S' //(Not)CPLine



When CP is solved but DFL is unsolved, you must position corner #X (i.e., the actual DFL) in position #4 and execute FUF or F'R'F'. (The other triggers that set up an F/F' away do not work btw.)

I used this as an opportunity to test out my new tracelet system which is much simpler. So don't pay too much attention to those comments in my solution below.

My solution

Hope this helps. Message me with any questions.

ninja edit: in your comments, 6 is in 2, and 5 is in 3


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D R F U B2 D' B' R'


First proper successful YruRU attempt(thanks @tsmosher for telling me that I traced the circlet in the wrong direction): 62 STM
y //inspection
//6 in 2, 5 in 3, 4 in UFL so I mentally swap 4 and UFL
//reading the circlet cw, I get 1-2 tracing
R' U R U F U f //CPLine
r U u' R2 U2 r' u2 //pEO Extension
R' r' U' r2 U r' R r U R' U' r' //EOBF
U' R U' R2 U2 R' //Square
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R //LS
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //LL

Next: R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R D B' F' L' U' B2 R U2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R D B' F' L' U' B2 R U2 L



x2 y // OBY - DBL/DFL solved, #4 in #2, #5 in #1, #6 in #6

// visualize U2 so that #5/#6 are almost friends - tracelet = 123456
// #5 in #3 (odd parity): reverse tracelet = 654321

// pos. #4: #4
// pos. #3: #5 (skip)
// pos. #2: #2
// pos. #1: #3

// DL edge in FR

// CP case: 23
// corners to swap: 123 (1/4 2/5 3/6)
// pos. #4: #2 swaps with #5: pos. #1 - 1
// pos. #5: #1 swaps with #4: pos. #2 - 12
// positions to swap: 123 (1/4 2/5 3/6)
// CP trigger: U'123 (F' U' F)

F' U' f2 F' // CP line (4)
//U2 // comment in to verify CP with 654321

u' r2 u R E2 R U R' u M r' U2 R // belt (13/17)

// 4 flip on U layer
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M // EOLR (7/24)
U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // DCAL (10/34)
S R2 S' R2 // solve DR edge (4/38)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (13/51)
M2 U' M' U2 M // L6EP (5/56)

next: U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 D' R D' L' R F D2 B' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 D' R D' L' R F D2 B' U'


Good start, bad finish: 64 STM
z //inspection
//1-3
R f //CPLine
R u2 R2 u' r2 //pEO Extension
U' R' U' R U2 S' U S R2 U r2 U' r2 //EOdM
U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R //RB
R U2 R' U' (R U R' U')2 R U' R' //OCLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' //EPLL

With a better 2-gen phase: 54 STM
z //inspection
//1-3
R f //CPLine
R u2 R2 u' r2 //pEO Extension
U' R' U' R U2 S' U S R2 U r2 U' r2 //EOdM
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R U R' U' R U2 R' //RB
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' //2GLL

Lesson: it's okay to take the triple sexy sometimes.

Next: D2 F' D2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U' L' F' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Good start, bad finish: 64 STM
> z //inspection
> //1-3
> R f //CPLine
> ...



y2 // YruRU with L5EP
f R F' // mixed CP line (3)
u' M u' U2 R' E' // 3QB (6/9)
r U' R' U' M' U r2 // EOdM (7/16)
U R U R' U2 R U R2 U R U' R' U' R // F2L (14/30)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // OCLL (14/44)
y M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U // L5EP (11/55)

NEXT: D F' B U2 L U2 B F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D F' B U2 L U2 B F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L U'


49 STM:
x y //inspection
//3-1
R U' R' F' //CPline
u r U2 u' R' U R' u2 U r2 //pEO Extension
S' U S U' M' U R' U' r' U r2 //EOdM
U' R U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R //2GLL

Next: F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 B2 L2 B' R2 U' F' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 49 STM:
> x y //inspection
> //3-1
> R U' R' F' //CPline
> ...



x z'
R F2 M' r u' r' U r2 // Mehta FBCP (8)
R u2 R2 u U R' E' R u' // belt (9/18)
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO (9/27)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R' U R // F2L (14/41)
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL (13/54)
d' M' U2 M U // L5EP (5/59)

NEXT: B L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 U B' R' F' U2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 U B' R' F' U2 F2


53 STM:
y' //inspection
F U F u R' S2 //CPline
r U r' u' R U' R' u2 R' U u' R' u' r2 u2 //long pEO Extension
U' R2 U' M U M' R' U r2 U r2 U' R2 //F2L-1
R U2 R' U R U R' //LS
U F U R U' R' S U R U' R' f' U //"2GLL"
//(that's the alg I use currently for both 2H and OH LOL someone give me a better OH alg)

Next: L2 D2 R' D2 R B2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 R D B2 D R F D U' B D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> (that's the alg I use currently for both 2H and OH LOL someone give me a better OH alg)


(U2) R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R'
Super easy to learn, sexy into back antisune then put the pair back
Bonus: F/B mirror is good for the case it solves: R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 53 STM:
> y' //inspection
> F U F u R' S2 //CPline
> r U r' u' R U' R' u2 R' U u' R' u' r2 u2 //long pEO Extension
> ...



x' // with cancellations
R' U' R' U F2 // CP line (5)
u R E R r2 E' // pEO extension (6/11)
r U r' U2 R2 U M2 // EOdM (7/18)
U2 R' U' R U // F2L (5/23)
R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U // 2GLL (12/35)

next: R' D2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 D B F2 D F R D2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 27, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> (U2) R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R'
> Super easy to learn, sexy into back antisune then put the pair back
> Bonus: F/B mirror is good for the case it solves: R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R


thanks!! That's so easy!!


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' D2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 D B F2 D F R D2 U


y' x' // Inspection
// F2 solves corners, imagine that move
// Inverted V circlet, backwards
// 1-3 tracing, can swap blue corners. They're already in a good spot, F R F' swaps them and cancels with the F2
// The edge sucks but oh well
F' R F' E' R' S2 // CPLine (6/6)
r u' r U' R' u2 r2 // pEO Ext (7/13)
r U' r U R U r U' r' // EO (9/22)
R U' r2 // BF (3/25)
U R2 U' R2 U' // Square (5/30)
R U' R U R' U' R U // F2L on top (8/38)
z' U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U // Same 2GLL as @Cubing Forever lmao (15/53)

NEXT: R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D R D L R U' F R F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 27, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> z' U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U // Same 2GLL as @Cubing Forever lmao (15/53)


lol what a coincidence



CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D R D L R U' F R F'


52 STM(ahhh why did I get pure U):
//2-3
//1 swaps with 4(both are on a U layer diagonal so I'll choose the other diagonal since it has the DFL corner)
U F' r2 U' S' //CPline
u' r' U2 u' R' U R u2 r2 //pEO Extension
U R U R' U2 S' U S U2 r2 U' r2 //EOdM
R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' //RB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 //2GLL

SUS EOs are underrated 

Next: L U L2 F' L U D R' B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 B' U2 R


----------



## Plutark (Sep 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L U L2 F' L U D R' B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 B' U2 R


x2 z // inspection
R2 U R F2 // cpline
R u U r' u' R2 u2 U r2// pEO-extension
r U' r U R U r U' r' R2 U r2// EOdM
U' R U2 R' U R U2 R U R' // F2L
U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U // 2GLL

Alg.cubing.net

Next: D' F B' R2 D2 R' L' B R' B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 6, 2021)

Meisme said:


> Next: D' F B' R2 D2 R' L' B R' B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2


52 STM:
y //inspection
//taking the twisted corner
//2-1
R2 U F2 U F' //CPline
R u' R u R2 u2 //pEO Extension
U2 r' U r U' r U2 r' //EOdM
U R2 U R U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' //2GLL(puretwist again)

why o why do I get pure twists everytime?

Next: D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' L' D B' R B' L2 B' L'


----------



## Plutark (Sep 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' L' D B' R B' L2 B' L'


x' y // inspection
F2 R' F' U' F U' S2 // CPline
U' R u2 U R' u r// pEO-extension
U' R' U R' r U' r U R2 U' r2 // EOdM
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U2 R U R' U R U // 2GLL
Alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' L' D B' R B' L2 B' L'


No next so I'll use this one
47 STM:
y //inspection
//2-3
U2 R F' r U2 S' //CPLine
r' U R' M2 u2 //pEO Extension
R U R r U R' U' M U2 R U r2 //EOdM
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R //RB
z U R U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' //2GLL

Next: R' F' R2 D' R2 B R' L2 F' U' R2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' F' R2 D' R2 B R' L2 F' U' R2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2


YruRU but it's Roux: 52 STM
x2 //inspection
U2 R' U' F u' R S2 //CPLine
u' R E R E R u' //pEO Extension
U2 S' U S R2 U2 R U S' U2 S U' M U2 M' //EOSB
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R //CMLL
U M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 U2//LSE

Next: R2 L B D' L F2 R' B L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> YruRU but it's Roux: 52 STM
> x2 //inspection
> U2 R' U' F u' R S2 //CPLine
> u' R E R E R u' //pEO Extension
> ...



z // messing with DFL solved instead of DBL

// X in pos. 6 - 2 in pos. X
// 4 in pos. 1 - 5 in pos. 2 - 6 in pos. 5

// tracelet after visualizing U2: 563412
// CP case: 31
// 2 (in pos. X) swaps with 6

R U2 R' U R' // get 6 into pos. 4 while setting up X
B2 // insert X to complete CP line (6)

U' R' u R' E' R // pEO 3QB (6/12)

// last belt edge is bad in DR - 4 bad edges total
U M U2 r U r U' r U2 r2 // EOdM (10/22)

U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R
S' L2 S L2 u2 // F2L (15/37)

R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 // 2GLL (15/52)

U' // AUF (1/53)

next:
L2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 B L2 R' U' F' U' B F2 L D L2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> L2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 B L2 R' U' F' U' B F2 L D L2 F





Spoiler: Mehta-2GR(my CP-first Mehta variant): 56 STM



x' //inspection
R' U F' U' S' //CPLine
R U' r' U R U' r2 //Extension
U R u U2 R U2 u2 R' //3QB
U r' U' r U M U M' U M U2 M' //EOLE
u' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 //TDR
U R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' //2GLL
I need to gen EOLE algs lol



Normal YruRU: 52 STM
x' //inspection
R' U F' U' S' //CPLine
R' U R' E' R' u r' //pEO extension
r U r' U R2 r U R' U' r R' U2 R' U' r2 //EOdM
U' R U2 R2 U R U' R' //RB
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R //2GLL

EOdM is the reason why I don't use normal YruRU lol

Next: B' D R' B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U' F U' R2 B2 L2 R' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Spoiler: Mehta-2GR(my CP-first Mehta variant): 56 STM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z2
R U' R' U2 F' // CP line (case: 32, swap #5 with #6 while inserting corner X, 5 moves)
M2 U R' u2 // pEO extension (4/9)
U R2 U2 r' U' r2 U' r U R' U M2 // EOdM (12/21)
// would be so easy to keyhole here, ugh CP
U R2 U R' // dfR (4/25)
U R' U2 R U' R' U // LS (7/32)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' // 2GLL (11/43)
U // AUF (1/44)

next: F' D R2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D L' F' R' D' U R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Normal YruRU: 52 STM
> x' //inspection
> R' U F' U' S' //CPLine
> R' U R' E' R' u r' //pEO extension



The intuitive 6 flip on the YruRU website doesn't work, or Id try to find some solutions with it.

Both of these are pretty simplistic EO+dM style approaches which is generally what I do.

@Cubing Forever

U2 // (1) transpose to YruRU EO case
R U' r' U' r2 // (5/6) DBM contains DFM / FRE contains DBM

Two possible continuations that I see:

// 1. influence 2GLL case
U r' // (2/8) EO solved
U' r2 U r2 // (4/12) solve dM and ubr

// 2. set up easy dbR
U' r' // (2/8) EO solved
U' r2 U r2 // (4/12) solve dM, set up dbR
R U R U' R2 // (5/17) solve dbR

Notice that both continuations are identical in terms of solving dM. Hope these help.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> The intuitive 6 flip on the YruRU website doesn't work, or Id try to find some solutions with it.


???
What are you talking about? r' U' r2 U* r* works just fine. In this case you have to do R U to set it up to that.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 24, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> ???
> What are you talking about? r' U' r2 U* r* works just fine. In this case you have to do R U to set it up to that.



If that is the alg, perhaps it is just transcribed wrong.

It is written as r' U' R2 U* r*. Screenshot attached.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> If that is the alg, perhaps it is just transcribed wrong.
> 
> It is written as r' U' R2 U* r*. Screenshot attached.


I see, it's written correctly in the full algorithms section. I'll let Devagio know about this.

(from 6 bad edges tab)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F' D R2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D L' F' R' D' U R2


49 STM:
z' x' //inspection
//1-3 tracing
R U' F //CPline
U r' u' R U2 R u2 r' //pEO extension
R r U' r' R2 U r U R' U' r' R2 U r' U2 r' //EOdM
R' U R' U R U' R' U' R' //RB
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' U //2GLL



Spoiler: Mehta-2GR: 56 STM



z' x' //inspection
//1-3 tracing
R U' F //CPline
E M' u' r2 U u2 R2 U2 R E R U R' u' //Extension+3QB
R U R r U R' U' M U' R' U R //EOLE
U R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R //TDR
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 U2 //2GLL



Mehta-2GR could have a movecount of around 50-55 if optimal rRUM EOLE algs are genned.

Next: U F' D2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 R F D' B' U R' D F2


----------



## Plutark (Oct 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U F' D2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 R F D' B' U R' D F2





Spoiler: TruSRU



z2 y//inspection 
U R F2 //CP
u2 r2 R' U R' u2//LF and LB
r S U r' U r U' r //DF and DB + centers
R U' S' U R' U' R S' R S2 //EODL
R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R// F2L
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 U //2GLL


Regular YruRU:
z2 y//inspection
U R F2 u2 R S2//CPline
U u r2 U R' u2//pEO-extension
R' U r U r2 U' r' R2 U r2//EOdM
U R U R U2 R U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U//F2L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U'//2GLL


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 25, 2021)

Meisme said:


> Spoiler: TruSRU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next: B2 U' D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U' F' L' D2 U' B' D' R2

// CP-Roux?
y' // CP case: 32, #2 in position X swaps with #4
U2 R' F // CP line (3)
R u' R' u E' R u' // pEO extension (7/10)
r U2 r U2 r U' r' U' r' U2 r // EOBF + dBR (11/21)
S' U2 S U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2B (11/32)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (10/42)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 // M2+4c (8/50)
U' // AUF (1/51)

NEXT: R2 U B L F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 U2 R D2 R' B U' B' F R' D B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 U B L F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 U2 R D2 R' B U' B' F R' D B2





Spoiler: Mehta-2GR: 52 STM



x' y' //inspection
//3-2 tracing
U2 F' U F //CPLine
u' r U r2 //Mehta FB
R' u' R2 u' R2 u R' //3QB
U2 S' U S U R U' R' //EOLE
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U S' U2 S //TDR
U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R u2 //2GLL



Normal YruRU: 55 STM
x' y' //inspection
//3-2 tracing
U2 F' U F //CPLine
r U2 u R u' R2 u' r' //pEO extension
U' R U' R' U' r U r U R2 U2 R2 U2 M2 U M' U2 M //EOF2L-1
U' R' U R U' R' U R //LS
U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 //2GLL

Next: U2 B2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 R U2 B2 L U2 F' U' R' B U L U2 F2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Spoiler: Mehta-2GR: 52 STM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 y // CP case: 23
U' F' U' f U' S' // CP line (6)
u2 R' U R' u' R E R2 U R // belt (10/16)
M U' r2 U2 M // EOdM (5/21)
U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U R // F2L (10/31)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (7/38)
U2 S U2 S U' S' U2 S' U2 // L5EP (9/47)

NEXT: D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 L' F2 U' R2 B' U' L D' U' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 L' F2 U' R2 B' U' L D' U' R'


53 STM:
x' //inspection
//2-1 tracing
u2 F' U F R' S2 //CPLine
r U' u R2 U2 R u2 U r2 //pEO extension
U R2 r' U' R U r U2 r' U2 r //EOdM
R U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //RB
U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U //2GLL

Next: R L' B D F' B2 U L U' D' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 D2 B R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R L' B D F' B2 U L U' D' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 D2 B R2


54 STM:
y //inspection
//3-2 tracing
U R' U2 F U2 S' //CPLine
r u2 R2 u' M2 u' R' u r U r2 //pEO extension
U' R2 U M' U2 M U2 R2 r U r' //EOdM
R U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U2 //RB cancelled into pure L

Next: D2 F U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B R2 U' L' B2 U' F D' L R2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 54 STM:
> y //inspection
> //3-2 tracing
> U R' U2 F U2 S' //CPLine
> ...



x2 y2
S' R2 U R' F2 // CP line (5)
U' u' r M' U r2 // Mehta CPFB (6/11)
u' R u R U' R' // 3QB (6/17)
u U R' U R U' R' U' R // pLS (9/26)
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' // EO (11/37)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL (16/53)
u2 U' // AUF (2/55)

NEXT:
D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B2 L' F R U2 L2 F2 U B F'


----------



## Samuele Gulino (Dec 11, 2021)

I made a video with 5 example solves. pEO-ext is definitely not the most efficient, but I've been trying out the method for a little amount of time yet so any better solution suggestion would be much appreciated


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2 y2
> S' R2 U R' F2 // CP line (5)
> U' u' r M' U r2 // Mehta CPFB (6/11)
> u' R u R U' R' // 3QB (6/17)
> ...



y // using my own simplified YruRU CP recognition
// after S2 F':
// corners case: 13: R5413
// swap case: U312: (F' U F)
f2 U F r' // CP line (4)
E u' R' u R' E2 r U' R2 U' r // belt (11/15)
M U' M' r2 U2 M U2 M // EOdM+DFR (8/23)
U R' U R S' U2 S R' U R // mirrored TDR-2 (10/33)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL (8/41)
U' // AUF (1/42)

NEXT: 
D' U2 B U2 F L2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B L' D B' U B2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' U2 B U2 F L2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B L' D B' U B2 R2 B2 U2


55 STM because I'm bad at EOdM:
z' x' //inspection
//X is solved, diamond circlet
//since 5 is in 5, tracing goes 6-3-2-4
//2-3 tracing
//1 swaps with 4, both are in the U layer, adjacent to each other
U F' U F u' R' S //CPLine
u' r' u2 R' u' U2 r2 //pEO-ext
R' r U r2 U' R' U' r' U' r' U2 r //EOdM
R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U R' U2 R //RB
U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R //2GLL

Next: R' B2 U' L B2 D2 B R2 D' F' R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 D2 F R2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 55 STM because I'm bad at EOdM:
> z' x' //inspection
> //X is solved, diamond circlet
> //since 5 is in 5, tracing goes 6-3-2-4
> ...



x z'
U R' U2 R' B2 // CP line
M' U r U M2 // FBCP
R' u R U2 R' u2 U // 3QB
R U' r U R2 U' M // EOLE
U2 R S' U2 S R // Trang's UL
U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' U R // 2GLL
u2 R2 U2 R2 // cleanup

NEXT:
R' B' D' L2 R2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 L' R D' F D2 R' U' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' B' D' L2 R2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 L' R D' F D2 R' U' B'


tried something pretty cool: 50 STM
x' y2 //inspection
//DL corners are solved
//5 and 6 are next to each other but swapped
//2-1 tracing
//5 swaps with 3, which means 4 swaps with 6
U2 F' U F r U' S2 //CPLine
U' r2 M' U M' U' M2 //corners+dM
R E R' u' U2 R' E' R' U2 R2 U2 R2//belt
R' S2 R U R' S2 r U M U2 M' U M //EOLE
u R' U' R U R U R U' R' E2 //L5EP

52 STM:
x' y2 //inspection
//DL corners are solved
//5 and 6 are next to each other but swapped
//2-1 tracing
//5 swaps with 3, which means 4 swaps with 6
U2 F' U F r U' S2 //CPLine
U2 R u2 R u U' R u' U2 r2 //pEO extension
R2 r U R' U' r' R2 U r U2 M //EOdM
U R' U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R //RB
U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' //2GLL


Next: D' B' D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L U2 L2 B' F U' B' L'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' B' D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L U2 L2 B' F U' B' L'


2GR
y' x2//Inspection
R F' r2 R' F' U' S2//EOPair, 7/7
U' R U2 L' U L//CPLine, 6/13
U' r2 U' r2 u2 R' U' R2 U2 R' u2//EOCP2x2x3, 11/24
R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R'//RB, 13/37
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R//2GLL, 16/53

Next: R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R' F U2 B' L2 F' D2 L R2 D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> 2GR
> y' x2//Inspection
> R F' r2 R' F' U' S2//EOPair, 7/7
> U' R U2 L' U L//CPLine, 6/13
> ...


could you actually post a short description of how 2GR CP works? I find the cheatsheet confusing and your video is pretty long.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> could you actually post a short description of how 2GR CP works? I find the cheatsheet confusing and your video is pretty long.


My video doesn't actually go through exactly how 2GR CP works. It goes through the underlying theory of both 2GR and YruRU style. Here's the website though: https://john-ml.github.io/2GR/CPLine/CPLine.html


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 29, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> 2GR
> y' x2//Inspection
> R F' r2 R' F' U' S2//EOPair, 7/7
> U' R U2 L' U L//CPLine, 6/13
> ...



y z
// visualize R
// tracelet: 5-6-3-4-1-2
// CP case: 13 [R54132]
// corner in pos. #X is #6
// #6 must swap with #1
R' U' R // so #1 must be in pos. #3
F2 u S2 M // CP line + DFM (7)
U' M U' M' // dM (4/11)
R E R E R' U' R' u' // 3QB (8/19)
S' U S U R U' R' // EOLE (7/26)
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // DBR (8/34)
U R U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R // 2GLL (20/54)
E2 // AEF (1/55)

NEXT: 
F' U' F2 R' D B L' U B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L U'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' U' F2 R' D B L' U B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L U'


CEOR in the broadest sense (really a ZZ-D solve):
z2 y//Inspection
F' U' D B' D' L' D' L2//EOLine + permute DBL, 8/8
R//CP+seperate LB pieces from RB, 1/9
U L' U' L U' L U L U' L'//<LU> LB, 10/19
R' U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U R//<RU> RB, 13/32
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' U2//2GLL, 13/45

Next:
U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' F' U' F2 U' R U B' F2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 29, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next:
> U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' F' U' F2 U' R U B' F2 U'


CEOR more like CEOR-SP: 44 STM
x //inspection
//2-3 tracing
U' F' U F U' S2 //CPLine
M' U' R u2 //pEO ext
U' R' U2 S' U S r U2 r2 U2 r' //EOdM
R' U R U R U R' U' R U R U' //RB
z' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //2GLL

This is my best CEOR solve yet(in terms of moves)

Next: F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D B2 R' D' U F L2 U2 R'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D B2 R' D' U F L2 U2 R'


A cool CPFB method inspired by Briggs2 and SSC. 27 algs needed for the full thing.
y2 z//Inspection
u f2 R U2 R' U R F'//CPFB, 8/8
R U' R U2 R//DR Triplet, 5/13
U' r' U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R'//CO+Belt, 10/23
M' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2//SB, 11/34
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M2//LSE, 12/46

Next: B U F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 L U L D' U F U' L


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 31, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> A cool CPFB method inspired by Briggs2 and SSC. 27 algs needed for the full thing.
> y2 z//Inspection
> u f2 R U2 R' U R F'//CPFB, 8/8
> R U' R U2 R//DR Triplet, 5/13
> ...



y2
S2 U2 F' // CP line (3)
r' U r U' M U' M2 // FBCP (7/10)
u R u R u' R2 u' // 3QB (7/17)
R2 U' R' U2 S' U S // EO (7/24)
U R U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R' // APB (10/34)
U' R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' // 2GLL (16/50)
U' R2 U2 R2 // cleanup (4/54)

NEXT: 
D2 B U2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 B' D' L' B' R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 B U2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 B' D' L' B' R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' U


51 STM:
//1-2 tracing
//no swaps
R f U f U S2 u' M' U' R u2 U2 r //CPFB
R S' U S U R' r' U' R U r U r U2 r' //EOdM
U R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R //RB
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U //2GLL

wow the RBLL here contains only 1 double move.

Next: D' R B' L U F' L' F' R2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 51 STM:
> //1-2 tracing
> //no swaps
> R f U f U S2 u' M' U' R u2 U2 r //CPFB
> ...



y' z2

// DFL/DBL both solved
// #5/#6 almost friends in pos. #4/#5
// #5 has odd parity (in pos. #5) - reverse tracelet
// CP case: 31 (U312)
// pos. #4 (corner #6) swaps with corner #2 (pos. #1)
// CP trigger: F' U' F (U'123)

F' U' F U S' // CP line (5)
U R' u2 R u' // FBCP (5/10)
U' R r U r2' // SS (5/15)
U' r U r' U' M2 U M' U2 M // EOdM (10/25)
U L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // insert FRE (8/33)
U R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL (16/49)

NEXT: 
D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L D' R2 D' U2 B' R2 U L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L D' R2 D' U2 B' R2 U L


very elegant and simple solve: 52 STM
x y //inspection
//3-1 tracing
R2 F' U F U S' M' U' R' u2 r' //CPFB+pEO
R U2 R' U2 S' U S U2 r2 R U' r2 //EOdM
U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' //2GLL

when RB is shorter than 2GLL.....

Next: 
R D' L2 D R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 F U B2 R' F' L' F


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 6, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next:
> R D' L2 D R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 F U B2 R' F' L' F


y' z
U2 F' u U R' U R U R U2 R F'//CPFB, 12/12
r2 U' r' U2 R2 M' U M U M U2 M'//EODFDB, 12/24
U R2 U' R' U R'//RB, 6/30
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R//2GLL, 14/44

What was that about RB being more efficient than LL?

Next:
U2 D B R F' R L2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F B U2 R2 F L2 F R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 7, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next:
> U2 D B R F' R L2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F B U2 R2 F L2 F R'


cough cough 0 move 2GLL: 42 STM
y' //inspection
//2-1 
//5 swaps with 3
R F' U F r2 U S' u U2 r' R' U R' u2 U' r2 //CPFB+pEO
R' U M' U M2 U2 M //EOdM
U' R' U R' U' R //pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U R U' //LXS
//2GLL skip

Next: F2 D B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 B' U F2 U2 F2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 11, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> cough cough 0 move 2GLL: 42 STM
> y' //inspection
> //2-1
> //5 swaps with 3
> ...



x' y
// cp case 23
// pos. X is corner 1 -- needs to swap with corner 4
R2 U2 M2 S R F2 // cp line (6)
r2 U R' E R' u2 R E // lE + DRS (8/14)
R' U M2 U2 r' U' r U M2 U2 r U // F2L (12/26)
r' U' M2 B2 M B2 // EOdM (6/32)
U' r' F' r U' r' F2 r U // 2GLL (9/41)

NEXT: F R2 D' L U2 B2 L F' D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 D F2


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F R2 D' L U2 B2 L F' D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 D F2



44 STM

Inspection: y

CP-Line (6): U2 L F L U' L'
pEO-extension (8): u' R' u' U' R u R' u
EO-BF (10): R U r U r U R2 U' R2 r2
F2L (11): R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R'
2GLL (9): U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U

I'm developing the CEOR (YruRU) method in my solve application, and this is the first result.


Next: R' D2 U L' B R' B2 R2 F D2 L' B' F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D U' B'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 17, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 44 STM
> 
> Inspection: y
> 
> ...


So this is a computer-generated solution? Very cool!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 17, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R' D2 U L' B R' B2 R2 F D2 L' B' F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D U' B'


this is possibly the best scramble I've got: 43 STM
z2 //inspection
//1-2 tracing
U2 S' u r' u' R' u' //CPFB
R2 U R2 U2 r' U r2 U2 M U' r' U2 r //EOdM
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R //F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 //2GLL

Next: L F D' L' D B2 D2 B' D R' U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 B2


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 17, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L F D' L' D B2 D2 B' D R' U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 B2



39 STM

Inspection: y2

CP-Line (5): D F D2 R F2
pEO-extension (6): r2 u2 U' R' u2 r2
EO (4): R' r U' r'
BF (8): U' R U r2 U' r2 U R
F2L (8): U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
2GLL (8): U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R

I continue to improve my YruRU solver:


Spoiler: 32 more solves



[UF|54 STM]: (F D' F U2 F B2) (r u' U' R' u' r R2 u2) (R r' U' r2 U' r') (R U2 r2 R U r2) (U R U' R' U' R U R') (U R U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R )
[UF|42 STM]: (F D' F2 R2 U' B') (r' u' R' u' U r' u2) (U' R U') (r U2 r R2 U r2) (U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R') (R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' U')
[UF|49 STM]: (F' U' F2 R2 F' D2) (U' R u' r u2 r u') (R' U2 r U' r') (r2 U' R U r2 R') (U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R) (U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U R U)
[UF|48 STM]: (F U' R2 B2 D' B') (U' u2 R u' R u') (r2 U' r' U2 R2 U' r') (U' r2 U2 r U2 r) (R U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U R') (U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R )
[UB|51 STM]: (y2) (B U L D' F2) (R' u' r u2 r U' R u') (r U r U' r U' r) (R2 U' r2 U' r2 R2) (R U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R2) (R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U)
[UB|47 STM]: (y2) (B' D' R2 B' F2) (r U' R' r' U u2 R' u2) (R' r U' r') (r2 U2 r U2 r) (R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R') (R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U2 R U' R U2)
[UB|39 STM]: (y2) (D F D2 R F2) (r2 u2 U' R' u2 r2) (R' r U' r') (U' R U r2 U' r2 U R) (U2 R U R' U2 R U' R') (U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R )
[UB|56 STM]: (y2) (B U L U' R2 D') (r u' R r u' r u') (r U2 r' U2 r U' r') (r2 R U R U r2 R2) (U R' U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U R2) (U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U)
[UR|50 STM]: (y) (F U' B' U L' F2) (r2 u R' r2 u' R u2) (U' R2 r U' r') (r2 U R U R' r2) (R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R') (U R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U R U')
[UR|50 STM]: (y) (U' B' U D L' F2) (u R u R u R u) (r2 U R2 U' r' U' r') (R2 U2 r2 U R2 U r2) (U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R) (U R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U)
[UR|51 STM]: (y) (U' R B' U L' F2) (r U u R u r u2) (r U2 r' U2 r U' r') (U r2 U R U2 r2 U' R2) (U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2) (U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U')
[UR|54 STM]: (y) (F U' B' U F L' F) (U2 r u R U' u r u2) (r' U' R' U' r) (r2 U2 R' U R' r2) (R U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U' R2) (U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U2)
[UL|52 STM]: (y') (R' U B' L B) (U R' u R r2 u r2) (r2 U' R2 U' R r' U' r') (U' r2 R2 U r2) (R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R U2 R) (R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' U)
[UL|48 STM]: (y') (D L U2 B' F') (U2 r U' R2 u2 r u2) (U' R2 U' r' U' r2 U' r') (R U' R' U r2 U r2 R') (R2 U R' U R U2 R2) (U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2)
[UL|45 STM]: (y') (D L' B L2 B2) (u' U2 R' r2 u' r2) (R r U2 r U' r U' r) (R' r2 U r2 R') (U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R) (U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U')
[UL|50 STM]: (y') (D L B' R2 F2) (u R r2 u U r2) (r U' r2 U' R U' r) (U2 r2 R' U R2 r2) (U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2) (U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R )
[DF|51 STM]: (z2) (D L' F R2 D) (U' r2 R u R r2 u) (R' r2 U' R U r U' r) (U' r R' U2 r') (U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U2 R2) (U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R )
[DF|39 STM]: (z2) (U B' L F2 D2) (u2 R2 U' r u2 r) (R' r U' r') (R2 U' r' R2 U2 r) (R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R2) (U R' U2 R U R' U R U)
[DF|45 STM]: (z2) (D2 U' F' R B2) (R' U' u r2 R u r2) (U' r U R2 U' r') (U r2 U' r2) (U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R) (U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2)
[DF|41 STM]: (z2) (U' L2 D' L D' F) (u2 R2 r' U r u2) (r U2 r U2 r U' r) (U2 r2 U R' r U2 r' U2 r2) (R' U R) (R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U)
[DB|50 STM]: (x2) (B' R B F2 D2 F') (u' U' R u' R u2) (r' U' R r2 U' r') (r U2 r U r U2 r) (U2 R' U R U' R' U' R) (U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R U)
[DB|51 STM]: (x2) (D B' R F2 D2 F') (R u' R u2 R' u') (U' r U2 r U' r U' r) (U' R U r U2 R2 r') (R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R) (U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U)
[DB|44 STM]: (x2) (B' R F2 L2 B D2) (u2 U' R u' R' u') (U' R U R' r U' r') (r2 U' R' U' r2 R') (R U R' U R U R' U2 R' U' R) (U2 R U R' U R U2 R' )
[DB|46 STM]: (x2) (B' R F2 D2 R2 F') (U u R u R u2) (R r U' R' U' r') (R2 U2 r2 U r2) (U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2) (U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U)
[DR|51 STM]: (z2 y') (R D2 R F2 D F') (r R' u2 U r u2) (R U2 r' U' r2 U' r') (R U r2 U r U2 R2 r) (R' U2 R U R' U' R) (U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U)
[DR|42 STM]: (z2 y') (R D2 R F' D F2) (R' u r' u2 r' U R' u) (U r U' r') (R' U r2 U r2 R) (R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R2) (R' U2 R U R' U R )
[DR|52 STM]: (z2 y') (L' D' F' U2 R B') (r u' U R' u' r u2) (U' R U r U' r') (U' R' U2 r2 R' U' r2) (R U' R U' R' U' R U' R U' R2) (U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2)
[DR|48 STM]: (z2 y') (R B2 L' B' D' F') (r U u2 r u' R' u') (U R U r U' r') (U' R r U2 r U' r2) (R' U R U' R' U' R) (U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R U')
[DL|51 STM]: (z2 y) (D' B2 L B F2) (r' U' u2 r' U' R' u2) (R U' r U R2 U' r') (R' U2 r2 U r2 R') (U' R U R U R2 U' R U2 R) (U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' )
[DL|46 STM]: (z2 y) (D' B2 D L F2) (u R U R u2 R u) (U r U' r') (U' r2 U' r2) (U R' U R U2 R U R2 U R) (R U' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U')
[DL|48 STM]: (z2 y) (B2 D B2 L F2) (R u R' u2 R' u) (r' U' R U' r2 U' r') (U2 R' U r2 U R' U r2) (R U2 R' U R U' R') (R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' )
[DL|49 STM]: (z2 y) (D2 L F2 R B') (u R' r' U' u r u' r) (R r' U' R' U' r) (U R U R r2 U R U r2) (U2 R U2 R' U' R U R') (U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U)



Next: D R U2 B' F' U' F' D' U2 B L' U L' B F2 L' F2 R F2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 21, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D R U2 B' F' U' F' D' U2 B L' U L' B F2 L' F2 R F2 U



y2 // #5/#6 almost friends in pos. #3/#6
// #4 in pos. #4
// default tracelet gives CP case of 13 (R54132)
// positions that need to swap: U"63421
// CP trigger: U' F' U' F

S' U' F' U' F // CP line (5)
u' R' r2 u // FBCP (4/9)
U' R U r // belt, influence DRS (4/13)
U M U M // EODF (4/17)
U M U2 M' // insert DBM (4/21)
R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // DCAL (9/30)
U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' U // 2GLL, pure flip (17/47)

NEXT:
L U F' R2 D' R B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 15, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L U F' R2 D' R B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B


better CEOR: 51 STM
x2 //inspection
U' L' U' F' U' F' D2 M u r' U R' u //CPFB
R2 U R r2 U' r //dM
U R' S R S' //EO
R U' R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R //NMRB
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R //NM2GLL+fix pseudo(which I surprisingly recoged really quickly)

Next: B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B' U2 L R' B D' F' U' L B F2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 11, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> better CEOR: 51 STM
> x2 //inspection
> U' L' U' F' U' F' D2 M u r' U R' u //CPFB
> R2 U R r2 U' r //dM
> ...



z'
B2 // solve DbL
U' R F // CPDL (4)
U M2 R U r2 // dM (5/9)
u2 R' u R E2 R' // 3QB (6/15)
U R U R' U' // dBR (5/20)
M U2 R2 U R' U r // EODR (7/27)
U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // dFR (10/37)
U R U' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' // 2GLL (16/53)
U2 R2 E2 // undo pseudo (3/56)

next: B R2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L D R B' F2 D' R' U2 F R


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: B R2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L D R B' F2 D' R' U2 F R


YruRU 36 STM:

z2 y' // Inspection

F' D2 R2 D2 F D' // Line
F R F' // CP
u2 R U' R u2 // pEO-extension
U' r U2 R2 U' r' // EO
R' U2 r2 U' R' r2 // BF
U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' // F2L + 2GLL skip!


Next: F2 B D2 F D L' D F' B D R' L' B F2 D R' D' B2 L2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 13, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> YruRU 36 STM:
> 
> z2 y' // Inspection
> 
> ...



y'
F' U' F // CP line (3)
u' r' U' r R U' M2 // dM extension (7/10)
u R2 E2 R2 u R2 E' // 3QB (7/17)
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // dBR (7/24)
U S' U' S2 R2 S' // EODR (6/30)
R' U2 R' U // dFR (4/34)
// much cancellation
R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' // 2GLL (9/43)
u2 U' // AUF (2/45)



NEXT:
F' D R2 D2 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 B2 F' L2 D2 L' D R D F D2 L'


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' D R2 D2 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 B2 F' L2 D2 L' D R D F D2 L'


YruRU 32 STM

z2 y' // inspection

U B' R F' B2 D2 // Line (6)
F R F' // CP (3)
u R2 u2 R u // pEO-extension (5)
U r R U' r' // EO (5)
U' r2 U' r2 R // BF (5)
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' // F2L (8) + 2GLL skip!


Next: U F' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R F' R2 B U D' F2 D R' L' F D' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 20, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> YruRU 32 STM
> 
> z2 y' // inspection
> U B' R F' B2 D2 // Line (6)
> ...



x' // CP case 23
F R F' U S' // CP line (5)
U2 r2 E M' u r' // dM (6/11)
R2 E R' U' R u2 // 3QB + DFR (6/17)
R' U' R U' R' U' R // LS (7/24)
U' S' U' S U' S' U' S // EO (8/32)
R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL (13/45)
u2 U (R' U' R U') R U R U' R2' U2 R U' // L5EP (14/59)

next: R' F' L' F2 L B2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R' F' U' L' D R D' B


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' F' L' F2 L B2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R' F' U' L' D R D' B


YruRU 40 STM:

z2 // Inspection

D' L R' D' B2 // Line (5)
F R F' // CP (3)
r' U u2 R' u2 r // pEO-extension (6)
R' r U' r' // EO (4)
R U R U R' // BF (5)
U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // F2L (8)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL (9)

Next: F2 D2 U' F' R F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D F U2 L B U2 R2 U' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 21, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> YruRU 40 STM:
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> D' L R' D' B2 // Line (5)
> ...


x' y'
U2 F' // CP line (2)
r u r' E' M' U' r2 // dM + DFR + DRS (7/9)
u R' U' R u2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R' U R' // F2L-1(15/24)
S R' U' R U R U R U' R' S' // EO (11/35)
U R U2 R' U' R U2 // LS (7/42)
R S2 R U' R U' R' U2 R' S2 R2 U2 // 2GLL (12/54)

next: D2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B L D' B2 R D2 U2 R' D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 21, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B L D' B2 R D2 U2 R' D2


YruRU-style, 54 STM

x2 // Inspection
U S' U' F2 U' F // CPLine
u r u r2 u' R2 u // pEO Ext
R U R' U' r' U' r2 U r // EOBF
R U R2 U2 R U R // Square
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // 2GLL

NEXT: R' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R F R F U' B2 R' F U R' F


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 21, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> YruRU-style, 54 STM
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> U S' U' F2 U' F // CPLine
> ...



x2 y' // CP case 13
F r F' u' R' S2 // CP line (6)
R' u2 R' U r2 // dM (5/11)
R' u' R2 E R' u // 3QB (6/17)
R2' U2 R U R' U' R // dBR (7/24)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // dFR (8/32)
U' S' U2 S // DRS (4/36)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL (15/51)
u2 U' // AUF (2/53)

NEXT: R2 F U2 B D2 B D2 F D2 B R2 D2 U' B D F2 L U F2 R2 U'


----------



## GRVigo (May 14, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 F U2 B D2 B D2 F D2 B R2 D2 U' B D F2 L U F2 R2 U'



YruRU variant, 51 STM, 39 STM with cancellations

Inspection: y2

Line (5): L2 R2 U B2 F2
CP (4): R F R F'
pEO-extension (6): U u2 R u' R u'
EO (7): r U' r U2 r U' r
BF (6): R2 r2 U r2 U' R2
F2L (11): R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2
2GLL (12): R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

Cancellations: y2 M2 x2 U S2 z2 R F R F' U u2 R u' R u' r U' r U2 r U' r R2 r2 U r2 U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2


Next: F2 U2 B F2 R L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' F U' L' D U2 R B L' U2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (May 25, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> YruRU variant, 51 STM, 39 STM with cancellations
> 
> Inspection: y2
> 
> ...



x // Nauty-S
// corner 5 @ pos 4
// corner X @ pos 6
// corner 6 @ pos X
// tracing CW on U layer -- 423(1)
// reversed -- 4132
// CP case 13 -- corner 6 must swap with corner 1
R2 // position corner 1 in position 3
F2 // solve DFL for 2-move CP line! (2)
r2 u' R' r' U' r2 // dM (6/8)
E' R2 U' R' u R' U' R u2 // 3QB (9/17)
R2 U' R' U R U' // dBR (6/23)
R U' R S R' S' U' R U2 // EODR (9/32)
R2 U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U // dFR (8/40)
R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U // 2GLL (12/52)

NEXT:
D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 F D2 L B F D B' L D2 U2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 F D2 L B F D B' L D2 U2 L


48 STM:
x2 //inspect
//2-3
R F' r u' S2 u' U' R'M' u' r2 u2 //CPFB
r' U R U r U2 R2 U r2 //EOstripe
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R U R' U' R U R' //RB
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R //2GLL

Next: F2 U L U' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' R' F2 L' B F' L' B2


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 48 STM:
> x2 //inspect
> //2-3
> R F' r u' S2 u' U' R'M' u' r2 u2 //CPFB
> ...



x'
// 4 in 6, 5 in 1, 6 in X, X in 3
// tracing CW on R - 234(1) - 1234 - CP solved!
U F U F // CP line (4)
u R u U R' u2 // lE (6/10)
R U R' M2 U r2 // dM (6/16)
U' R U' R // dBR (4/20)
U R' U' S U R U' S' // EODR (8/28)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // dFR (8/36)
U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 // 2GLL (15/51)

NEXT: 
F' R' F B' U' L B U2 B R2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' R' F B' U' L B U2 B R2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2


y' x // Inspection
f2 R F r F' // CPLine
U' R' E R U' R E2 r2 // pEO Ext
U' r U' R' U r' // EO
U' R' U' r' U2 r U2 M2 // dM
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U' // 2GLL

NEXT: F2 L U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 B D L' U' B' L D2 F


----------



## tsmosher (May 30, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> y' x // Inspection
> f2 R F r F' // CPLine
> U' R' E R U' R E2 r2 // pEO Ext
> U' r U' R' U r' // EO
> ...



U' R U F // CP line (4)
r E' R u M2 // dM (5/9)
E2 U' R' E2 // 3QB (4/13)
U R' U R U' R // dBR (6/19)
U' r U' r' S' U r U r' S // EODR (10/29)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // dFR (8/37)
U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' // 2GLL (16/53)

NEXT: L' D2 B' U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U F D2 L D' U2 L F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' D2 B' U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U F D2 L D' U2 L F'


z' // Inspection
S' F U' F // CPLine
U' R2 U2 R' u2 r2 // pEO Ext
R' U R' r U' r // EO
R U r2 // DF
U R U2 R' U R // Square
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

Very lucky solve (42 STM)

NEXT: B L' U2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U' L F' U' B2 D' R' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 23, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> z' // Inspection
> S' F U' F // CPLine
> U' R2 U2 R' u2 r2 // pEO Ext
> R' U R' r U' r // EO
> ...



x' // CP case 12 (solved)
U F U F // CP line (4)
u r R U2 R U M2 // dM (7/11)
u' R' u' U' R E2 // HB (6/17)
R U' R // dBR (3/20)
S' U S // EO (3/23)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // dFR (8/31)
S R2 S' R2 // DRS (4/35)
U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' // 2GLL (14/49)
E2 // AEF (1/50)

NEXT: L B' L D' L D2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L


----------

